# Sheet metal



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a 65 GTO that needs some sheet metal work. I have to replace the drivers side rear quarter panel and need some input on suppliers. GoodMark makes one and so does Golden Star. Has anyone had any experience with the quarters for either of these suppliers? Thanks


----------



## wildj82 (May 1, 2010)

I just bought both sides for my 64. I bought goodmark they look great installed but not painted yet. My restorer said they were great panels. I found them cheapest on Ebay then called summit and they price matched.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Truth is whoever you buy from. They are all pretty much carrying the same brand. I ordered my new rear bumper from goodmark and if i recall it came in a Golden Star box! Drop shipped from Golden Star! Most the body panels are stamped or manufactured by dynacorn (i think thats the name). Factor in the initial cost and shipping fees and go with what fits your wallet best. Then when you get your new piece be prepared for it to half ass fit and have to do some work on it!!!

When I was ordering sheet metal someone on here told me that they are just panels to give you a better starting point than the rusted stuff you already have. That turned out to be 100% true! Nothing was plug and play!


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

The mystery goes on. After talking to several restorers I was told that there are different people stamping parts. Dynacorn, Goodmark, Golden Star, AMD, and someone here in the good old USA. I got the impression that they all do not stamp the same parts so you could get a part from one supplier that he doesn't make but gets is from his competition just to keep the order for you. I just wish I knew the names of the companies that stamp the same part to get a comparison. But in the end it will probably be like Orbit said, just get the part and go to work.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Most the parts I got were dynacorn. I got parts from goodmark, summitracing.com (which was cheaper than goodmark, but actually gets the parts from goodmark!!!). I cant think of who it was I got the lower quarter panels from but it was plain steel didnt have the black stuff on it like most and fit was really good. Trunk pan and fenders were dynacorn and fit sucked! Fenders came from Ames or OPGI, cant remember off the top of my head. The only Golden star part was my rear bumper.


----------

